# Memory tester?



## `Orum (Sep 8, 2019)

Does anyone know of a memory tester that is A) UEFI bootable and B) not memtest86?  It needs to boot via UEFI, as try as I might, I've never gotten the system I need to run it on to successfully boot from anything else (I've tried to boot memtest86+ without success), regardless of BIOS settings.  And memtest86 isn't an option because, well, I've already tried it and the system simply reboots shortly after it displays "Testing multiprocessor support."

I'm aware there are userland programs, but as these can only access virtual address space, they can't fully test the memory in question.


----------

